# 1940 Super De Luxe



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2015)

Found this around 3 in the morning surfing Craigslist. Man this is one clean Westfield.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 30, 2015)

Great find Joe!
Can't wait to see it cleaned up!


----------



## sleepy (Oct 30, 2015)

That is nice!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 30, 2015)

Good score, looks ready to roll.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks guys! All I have to do is replace the D-12 in the rear New Departure hub. Shes a spinner. It has Goodyear Thunderbolt GT tires. I am the third owner. The bike was out of Washington State. The guy I bought it from bought it in the early 90s from the original owner. He rode it once and parked it. Now here she is.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thanks guys! All I have to do is replace the D-12 in the rear New Departure hub. Shes a spinner. It has Goodyear Thunderbolt GT tires. I am the third owner. The bike was out of Washington State. The guy I bought it from bought it in the early 90s from the original owner. He rode it once and parked it. Now here she is.




What's a D-12? this one I had did the same thing. I sold it before I tried to fix it.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=742


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice score for sure i like the colors and the bike Enjoy it joe!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2015)

I love the reverse colors


----------



## laid55 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thats bitchin Man!!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 31, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> What's a D-12? this one I had did the same thing. I sold it before I tried to fix it.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=742




I'm guessing the spring clip in the New Departure hub.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes the spring clip. The little tab has most likely broke of.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 31, 2015)

Man, what a nice ride. If you don't have a clip I'll put one in the mail for ya.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2015)

That's a beauty joe. Amazing how clean and OG it is. Lucky dog!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

Transfer spring. A small tab on the end of it bends back or snaps off. Usually from a kid repeatedly jamming the brake on to enjoy a nice long skid...........
                                             ..............


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you for the kind offer. I actually have about 300 of them.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 31, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thank you for the kind offer. I actually have about 300 of them.




Thats a nice bike, nice to see the reverse colors.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice find! Great color scheme.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2015)

As everone else has already said, great find, Joe!
 I love the the Westfield paint scheme, and it doesn't get any better than Blue and Ivory reverse.
 And if that isn't good enough, they are probably the best riding bikes of the prewar era.
I can predict with almost certainty, that this is going to be one of your all time favorites.
And if not, give me a call.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2015)

The guy wasnt lyin!

No miles at all on the ND.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks man! I cant wait to ride her!


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2015)

Hope to see it on the ride tomorrow Joe, great colors!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 2, 2015)

The ride was perfect on Sunday! No noises no issues! Smooth as silk and I enjoyed it very much! Good to see all the bicycle junkies, freaks , and fiends! Until next time my friends!!


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Joe, great find but i think it needs to come up north to pair up with Karlas Westfield. Let's talk.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep..super cool find Joe...hmm might look really nice next to my 1939 Westfield. .


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 3, 2015)

Its a definite keeper sorry man. It would be hard to find another.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 3, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 248216View attachment 248217
> 
> Hey Joe, great find but i think it needs to come up north to pair up with Karlas Westfield. Let's talk.....




Thats a great lookin girl right there.


----------

